# Problème partage de fichiers entre deux mac



## Lachapin (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous présente mon problème de partage de fichiers entre mes deux ordinateurs:
J'ai deux mac (un MBP et un iMac) qui sont tout les deux raccordés à une borne Airport Extreme en Wifi.

Le MBP arrive à sa connecter à l'iMac sans aucun problème (partage de fichiers et d'écran)

Sur l'iMac je vois bien le MBP dans l'onglet Partagés du Finder, mais impossible de m'y connecter, que ce soit en compte administrateur, ou en compte crée pour le partage. 

Par contre, si je passe par l'option "Aller->Se connecter au serveur..." et que je saisis l'adresse du serveur en "afp://MacBook-Pro....local" je peux me connecter sans problème.

J'ai testé avec un autre mac, même problème, j'ai l'impression que mon MBP est inaccessible directement par le Finder.

Mes test de résolution : 
- Désactiver et réactiver le partage de fichier sur le MBP
- Réparations des permissions

En espérant avoir été suffisamment clair, merci à tous ceux qui me consacre un peu de leur temps.

Bonne journée


----------



## mtcubix (21 Novembre 2010)

Lachapin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vous présente mon problème de partage de fichiers entre mes deux ordinateurs:
> J'ai deux mac (un MBP et un iMac) qui sont tout les deux raccordés à une borne Airport Extreme en Wifi.
> ...



Il n'est pas nécessaire de créer un compte pour le partage, si les deux ordis sont à toi et que tu as sur chacun une session (standard ou admin).

-1- ouvre une session sur la macbbook en tant qu'utilisateur : xx
-2- active les partages souhaités pour xx, (fichier, ecran etc)

-3- ouvre une session sur l'Imac en tant qu'utilisateur yy
puisque le macbook apparait dans le finder, appuie sur le bouton "se connecter comme.."

un panneau doit s'ouvrir, on entre le nom d'utilisateur référencé : xx, le mot de passe, et alors tous les dossiers de xx doivent être accessibles


----------



## Lachapin (21 Novembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse.

Justement mon problème se situe à ce niveau, lorsque j'essaie de me connecter avec ces login, il reste sur "connexion" avec la petite roue pendant 2-3min puis un message m'indiquant que je ne peux me connecter.

Ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est que ma connexion fonctionne si je passe par le menu "Aller"!

J'ai plusieurs autre mac à mon domicile, le problème se situe au niveau du MBP, aucun des autre ordinateurs n'arrive à se connecter sans passer par "Aller".


----------



## mtcubix (21 Novembre 2010)

alors vérifier les points suivants :
- le partage est bien activé sur e macbook, (ok puisqu'on peut s'y connecter apr le protocole afp)

- est-ce que le firewall (coupe feu)  est actif sur le MBP ?? si oui le désactiver et re-tester


----------



## Lachapin (21 Novembre 2010)

Le coupe feu est bien désactivé.


----------



## mtcubix (21 Novembre 2010)

derniere vérification :

-prefernces système > partage  bouton options :

3 boutons :
partage AFP
partage FTP
partage SMB

tout en bas avec qui partager :

activer tout et essayer


----------



## Lachapin (22 Novembre 2010)

Alors j'ai testé mais sans résultat..

Finalement j'ai opté pour une clean install du MBP, ce qui a permis de tout remettre en ordre.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------

